# Buck with small scrotum



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

Wondering if any of you have experience breeding a buck who has a small scrotum? 

We are being offered a buck with an excellent pedigree for a real good price. He was checked by a vet & both testes are down & all seems normal - just small. He was exposed to does last season but it wasn't positive that the girls were in standing heat at the time. He acted very "bucky" and mounted fine but none of the 3 girls he had access to caught.

For the price being asked, I wouldn't mind rolling the dice on HIS fertility -BUT- I just read that there is a correlation between a sire's scrotal size and his daughters fertility! Gulp! Do any of you have any insight or advice on this? I'm having a hard time deciding what to do. :hair:


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

My bucks balls change in size in the summer and winter. In the summer they hang down lower away from the body to keep them cooler. And in the winter they are pulled up tight to keep them warm. I am not sure about a bucks being small all the time having anything to do with his daughters. Can you post a picture? It may just be him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What is his age?


----------



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

He is 2. Born 4/16/12


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, those do seem unusually small. Almost as if they had been partially banded or clamped at a young age? I don't know if I would take a chance on buying him. He may not be able to sire kids. Then you have to fool with trying to sell him. You may be able to have his sperm tested to see if they are healthy. But I personally would pass. To much risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

I looked online for pictures of bucks & all their kid making equipment & there aren't very many - apparently we all appreciate udders more, hee hee. Most of the ones I found are of Boers (which are HUGE!). I'm not sure what size a mini-nubian's balls should be but I know the ones on the 4 month old buckling I have seem to already be almost as big as this guys???


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh yea. They should be quite a bit bigger then his. I could post some pics of my boys balls tomorrow if your interested. Lol. They are mini lamanchas. They were bigger then that at 3-4 months old. They really look like they were stunted some how. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

Boo. Hiss. I know his history and he definitely wasn't banded or anything. Hmmmm? Might be wise to skip ... but man o man he's out of some excellent lines! :shrug: (course that doesn't matter a lick if he can't breed). Thanks for the input you guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there a chance you could lease him or do a driveway breeding first to see if he can breed your does?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well... They don't really seem all that small, I mean they are small, but what matters is his fertility. Some are more endowed than others, but he looks like he should be able to sire some kids. They are a bit smaller than my yearlings bucks, but he breeds just fine. However his dad did randomly go sterile at the age of either 5 or 6, vet confirmed to just be shooting blanks, and one of his sons was the same way at a much younger age...


----------



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

What is goat elixir? I googled it but didn't find an answer?

I copied this from the dairy goat journal ..."There is a direct correlation between the size of the scrotum and fertility in the sire’s daughters. In other words, the larger the buck’s scrotum, the more fertile his daughters should be."

I would totally be willing to give him a shot at breeding, but I don't want any girls on the farm with fertility issues! I also read that small scrotal size is highly genetic so he'll likely pass that along to his boys as well. & I couldn't in good conscience sell his kids without letting buyers know of the potential for fertility issues (which means I probably wouldn't sell very many kids, LOL).

I think I made a decision. :sigh: Bummer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Copper deficiency can cause this. Infertility, low libido, all of a sudden small testies.
Does he have a fishtail? 

Poor nutrition can play a role.

Has he always been that small?

Small testies can indicate him being sterile or hermaphrodites.
The pic is too small to see much.

infectious diseases can cause things to go haywire as well.

Being 2 years old, have you seen any of his offspring and are there some yearlings out there out of him? 

I would ask to have him sperm tested before I would buy him.
or, if you really want to give him a try, get a guarantee, that he can at least make babies and if not, either get a replacement or money back in writing.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

scrotal size does relate to fertility. Big healthy testes will produce large amounts of sperm/semen, smallers ones do not. There have also been studies done where the they found that the size of a buck (or bulls) testes/scrotum determines the size of his daughters udder. Granted, that study was done years ago so it may have changed by now. 

Personally I would pass on him. I want a buck (or bull, stallion etc) with big "manly" fertile looking testes.

PS, I can't believe I am writing about this while eating supper!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I would pass on him, his testies look to only be as big of those of my 4 1/2 month old bucking


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lottsagoats1, our nearby city has a "Testicle Festival". People come from all over the state to eat and talk about Rocky mountain oysters. Every spring the local ranchers save bull parts from castrating, in order to feed the crowds!

And NO, I don't think I'll be going to this festival anytime soon :lol:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Canyon, I've heard and seen ads about those festivals. Whatever floats your boat (or goat!) I guess. 

I've also seen articles about the sales of goat penis's for eating. The pictures look like a bucket of large, clean night crawlers, but they are not. The article included recipes for cooking with them.

Uh, I think not. I would choke down a bull or ram (or buck) testicle before I would eat goat penis! Even BBQ'd...no way!

Another thing about the small size. They have seen, time and time again, that the female of the species will almost always chose a male who is more masculine and has the biggest cojones than a less well endowed male. Must be something to it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Testicles maybe, penises NEVER! It makes me sick just thinking about that...yuck!


----------



## Jodi_B (May 2, 2014)

Ewwwww. I'm open to odd food (whole octopus, chitterlings, snails, bugs) but I draw the line at ANYTHING'S penis. Bleh!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Lottsagoats1, our nearby city has a "Testicle Festival". People come from all over the state to eat and talk about Rocky mountain oysters. Every spring the local ranchers save bull parts from castrating, in order to feed the crowds!
> 
> And NO, I don't think I'll be going to this festival anytime soon :lol:


Actually Rocky Mountain Oysters are not bad eating if you can get past the mind set of WHAT you are eating. I used to love them until I found out what they were. When I was a kid I knew quite a few kids who would skewer them on a coat hanger, roast them in the branding fire until the membrane popped and eat them. Food doesn't get any fresher than that! :laugh:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think a popping membrane would be the turn-off for me! :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm with you! :lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, my ND bucklings appear to have larger testicles. So I would pass, regardless of what great lines he comes from.


----------

